# Oversized (13" x 15") FOIL ink T Shirt Printer I'm Looking For



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a question...

QUESTION #1: I'm looking for someone who can do a one color, gold FOIL ink, 13" x 15" t shirt print job for me. Does anyone have any leads for a company who can definitely do this style and size printing?


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

QUESTION #2: Also, why is it so hard for a printer to do this style? All the print shops that I know, only 1 of my guys can do foil but he's going on vacation so he can't do the job in time for me.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dnicky928 (Jan 2, 2011)

I can help, Where are you located


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

dnicky928 said:


> I can help, Where are you located



I am located in Massachusetts. Give me a call now please. I just got your message 1 week later. Call me at 770-940-2322. 

Thank you.


----------

